
Denim Dilemma: U.S. cotton farmers worry about Trump’s trade policies - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/denim-dilemma-1486900803
======
gydfi
US cotton farmers worrying that Republican policies threaten their livelihood
by robbing them of their cheap labour. Everything old is new again...

